# ER 25 collet chuck



## bigd270 (Oct 23, 2014)

This is my ER25 collet chuck that I made for my Atlas 12x36 lathe so I can use milling attachment.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 23, 2014)

bigd270 said:


> This is my ER25 collet chuck that I made for my Atlas 12x36 lathe so I can use milling attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These home made ER chucks are making me crazy..I cant wait to make one..please post more info/pics on how you made it


----------



## grain914 (Nov 30, 2014)

See:http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html


----------

